# Motorhoming in South America



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

any experience out there of motorhoming in South America?? (Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Brazil mainly)

I've read the late 2013 blog on an organised trip to Argentina - http://www.themotorhomediaries.co.uk/argentina.html - but wanted to see if there are any other experiences people can chip in with.

my wife and I have done a few trips to the continent (mountain bikes, climbing) but we're thinking of a longer trip (3 months or so) and would like to include a motorhome at some time (maybe all the time??)

m/h hire looks relatively expensive (much like Europe I guess) and wonder if it might be worth buying and then re-selling on departure but don't know how practical/impractical this may be as Brits.

any advice anyone can offer??

ta muchly


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

i lived in Argentina for 3 years and toured around with a tent in the back of a car, my advice would be to put an advert in the Buenos Aires Herald (the English paper there) asking for motorhome hire/sale. It's a big country. Vehicle hire prices are ridiculous but I seem to remember there were some specialised motorhome companies.

Anyway, Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil are well worth exploring and the wild camping is simple in rural areas.

In Argentina everything is done by cash and who you know, it's all very risky, don't expect German or even British levels of organisation ! Or even Spanish or Greek! 

I loved it.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> i lived in Argentina for 3 years and toured around with a tent in the back of a car, my advice would be to put an advert in the Buenos Aires Herald (the English paper there) asking for motorhome hire/sale. It's a big country. Vehicle hire prices are ridiculous but I seem to remember there were some specialised motorhome companies.


thanks for that insight

there are a number of motorhome/campervan hire companies to be found via Google and the prices seem to average around $100 per day for a small van, plus $20 per day insurance - expensive if doing a long hire!

we found someone advertising a VW camper for sale via Lonely Planet to be collected in Brazil Feb 2015 after they have finished their trip. so an ad in the BA Herald could be an idea.

more food for thought and to add to the ideas box!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As it's easier for the more adventurous Americans to RV down there, it's likely some of their RV forums would have experiences and advice.

Yahoo forums have many RV groups and then there is FMCA.com

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

good suggestion Ray

ta


----------

